# Latest work..



## Ligget (Jun 13, 2011)

*Hi folks, I have not posted any of my work for a few months so here are some of my latest creations.*

*First up is a home dyed Box Elder Burl Sierra click with a CA finish....*






*Second is a Jr Gent, home dyed Curly Maple and a CA finish....*










*Third pen is a Baron, Thuya Burl with a customer requested Enduro finish*....










*Thanks for taking the time to look at my work, any comments would be appreciated! *


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.  I really like that green box elder burl.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 13, 2011)

Dido.  Very nice pens.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 13, 2011)

Pens and photos are wonderfully professional.  I am in awe.


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 13, 2011)

As usual your Pens and Photos are outstanding, Glad to see you back.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 13, 2011)

Mark, you need to post your work more often. As Mike said both photos and pens first rate.


----------



## blade.white (Jun 13, 2011)

Really nice work. I have to agree that green in the box elder is amazing. Most of the time the color gets faded the closer you get to center.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 13, 2011)

Only a few months? It seems like decades since you posted a pen. Now here they are. I like the dyed colors. The polished burl looks very nice too. Thanks for posting Mark.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd be hard put to pick a favorite out of the lot.  All are super.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice pens.  great color on the green pens and some unbelievable eyes on the Thuya burl.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 13, 2011)

Outstanding work as usual Mark, your finish is beautiful. love the curly maple, plenty of curl there.


----------



## el_d (Jun 13, 2011)

Excellent work Mark. You do a fine job.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful work, outstanding!!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2011)

After the first two green pens, I started to wonder, "Has Mark moved to Ireland?":biggrin:


----------



## philb (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought you'd stopped making!!

Great Pens!


----------



## U-Turn (Jun 13, 2011)

Great work - love the green.


----------



## Tom D (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Mark,
Those are some great photos of some beautiful pens.


----------



## MarkHix (Jun 13, 2011)

That's my favorite burl to turn.  They are all beautiful pens.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 13, 2011)

I honestly don't remember seeing your work before. Those are outstanding! The finishes are beautiful on all of those. Love the burl and dyed Box Elder is amazing. Nicely done!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jun 13, 2011)

All are beautiful, and the photos are the best I have ever seen. What is used to dye the wood?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful as usual! Great work Mark


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome pens Mark, especially that first one! Great to see you too


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 14, 2011)

That pen blank is killer. Blank is awesome and finish is perfect!

when is the last time we saw a sierra on the front page?


----------



## Silver (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning pens and pictures Mark,

the BIG REPUTATION is still there....

Nice to see you back ....


----------



## Bluefoxy (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad to see you are still producing outstanding pens Mark.

Ray
UKAP


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wonderful photos of beautiful pens, Mark!


----------



## Tadlow Turner (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning as always Mark.
And those pictures are just the best.
Good to see you back.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments, each one is appreciated, I promise to post more work as it does motivate me. 

To answer a few questions.

The dyes that I use are Chestnut Rainbow spirit dyes, and the more you apply the deeper the colour becomes, I do not start dying my pen barrels until they are turned down to the finished diameter. Chestnut dyes.

Although I have not posted for a while I have never stopped making pens, love the hobby too much to give it up! :biggrin:

Never been to Ireland, but have heard it is beautiful and the people are very friendly just the same as us Scots.:beer::drink::good:


----------



## boxerman (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice pens and pics.


----------



## TheRealSmith (Jun 14, 2011)

just the right balance and always done to perfection :biggrin:


----------



## Fred (Jun 14, 2011)

Mark ... Glad to have you posting your beautiful work again. These are definitely top of the line in craftsmanship and attention to detail. The pictures are detailed and in sharp focus with attention paid to reflections and light placement. Pure and simply stated this is excellent work all the way around.

Keep enjoying the 'hobby!' :biggrin:


----------



## jedgerton (Jun 14, 2011)

I like them all.  Great work!

John


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning, I have always enjoyed seeing your fine work!


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jun 14, 2011)

*whats an enduro finish*

What's a enduro finish sir????????


----------



## propencity (Jun 14, 2011)

It's great to see postings of your pens again, Mark.  All 3 pens look great, especially the Thuya Burl.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 15, 2011)

JAZNCARR said:


> What's a enduro finish sir????????


 
Jason I have replied to your email my friend!


----------



## furini (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful pens and the photos do them justice.  I admire your work.


----------



## patmurris (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful pens, finish and pictures! I'd pick the thuya burl...


----------



## bitshird (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful Box elder burl Mark, and the maple is also very nice, The Thuya burl is outstanding. It is good to see your work again, please post more of you great work.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful pens ... I couldn't pick a favorite! 
OUTSTANDING finish on each one!


----------



## B727phixer (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang Mark! They all look good!:biggrin: My favorite is the burl!:wink:


----------



## wizard (Jun 16, 2011)

Mark, Your pens are beautiful with stunning photos! Like Ken mentioned, it would be great to see more of your creations. Thanks for sharing. Regards, Doc


----------

